# Moebius J2 painting question



## bogies4 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm starting my build of the Moebius Jupiter 2, and my intent is to seal the hulls together in the end. As a novice my question to the community is this: when is the best time to paint the exterior hull, both upper and lower. My concerns are if I paint them separately prior to final assembly, I'm afraid that the paint will be damaged during the final gluing. If I paint the ship as a single piece then I would have a lot of masking (especially around the fusion core). So I'm hoping to get some good advice

Thx


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

How you are going to paint it might make a difference. In general, I would paint the two halves, glue them together, clean up the main seam, and touch up the joint area. This is easier if you are airbrushing the model. If you are using spray cans its hard(er) to do spot touch ups. Sometimes too, metallic finishes are not easy to match even with the same paint. You would have better control with an airbrush. 

Or, paint around the fusion core, assemble the model, loosely mask the core and paint the hull.


----------



## bogies4 (Dec 4, 2013)

I intend to use an airbrush. However I never used one before. So it is easy to repaint the seam area after gluing, and get the paint the match. Hopefully, It will be just to the lower hull as this is were the seam will show. 

Also, do you fill the seam with putty or just leave alone?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most seams require a spot of putty here or there. With a smooth metallic finish make sure you polish the surface up nicely when you are done wet sanding it down. Not a huge deal... You get back what you put into it with time and effort.


----------



## bogies4 (Dec 4, 2013)

Appreciate your guidance.
So what would be the proper order to obtain a nice polished (not weathered) look to the outside hull?

My guess would be:
Wash pasts
White Primer
Metallic outer coat (still not sure which is best to use)
Not sure on how to buff or polish, or if I should wait until after hulls are glued.
Then putty/sand seam and airbrush just seam area with metallic paint (no more primer) them buff?

Any corrections to the above would be appreciated.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would prime the whole thing (top and bottom). I like Tamiya's spray primer. Color doesn't matter with metallic paints, for the most part, as they are very opaque.

Spray the parts with the paint of your choice. I will use Tamiya spray cans on my kit, but I am not gluing the top to the bottom. I like the Tamiya silver or aluminum lacquer, as it is very hard and durable. You can decant and airbrush it also. 

Glue the hull together and, if needed, address the joint with a little filler. You shouldn't have massive gaps. Rubbing down the putty with some 350 grit followed by some 800 grit will do the trick. If you can get it, use some 1000 grit finishing paper. You will want to prime over the filler, so the paint will have the same undercoat on the seam. Then paint over the joint.

Now, with the whole model painted, you can decide if you want to do any sort of buffing or polishing. Even a gentle buffing with a piece of an old soft tee shirt can do wonders.


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

My late Uncle Herb wrote a builder's guide that many of you here on the boards may remember. Ductapeforever as he was known will be remembered for his attention to detail. I am inspired everyday by the many wonderful subjects that I inherited from his collection.

Here is a link to the guide where it can still be found:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


----------



## bogies4 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks loads for this information.

Now off to build.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kitkarma said:


> My late Uncle Herb wrote a builder's guide that many of you here on the boards may remember. Ductapeforever as he was known will be remembered for his attention to detail. I am inspired everyday by the many wonderful subjects that I inherited from his collection.
> 
> Here is a link to the guide where it can still be found:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/


I am so sorry to hear that. Ductapeforever was one of the best modelers here and also was among the most helpful. He has inspired me in many situations with my Moebius kits.


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. Ductapeforever was one of the best modelers here and also was among the most helpful. He has inspired me in many situations with my Moebius kits.


My Uncle said you were very helpful in his J-2 build, that the audio clips of the engines were valuable. His J-2 resides in a special case in the Lobby of my Real Estate business. Sorry he missed seeing the B-9 kit, he would have loved it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Herb.... I was so very happy to help him with the screen captures and he kind enough to give me credit in his guide. I truly miss him.....


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

teslabe said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about Herb.... I was so very happy to help him with the screen captures and he kind enough to give me credit in his guide. I truly miss him.....


I will never live up to the standard of quality and detail or love of subject he put into every project, but with each build I complete a piece of him will live on. I am blessed to have been taught by the best.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kitkarma said:


> I will never live up to the standard of quality and detail or love of subject he put into every project, but with each build I complete a piece of him will live on. I am blessed to have been taught by the best.


I'm so sorry for your loss! I had a few private conversations here with him about models and health and he was always nice to me. His builds were astonishing!
I knew he was very ill, and he said he didn't have much time. Did he ever get to finish the TOS Enterprise? He was really planning something great with that kit. When did he pass away?


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

liskorea317 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! I had a few private conversations here with him about models and health and he was always nice to me. His builds were astonishing!
> I knew he was very ill, and he said he didn't have much time. Did he ever get to finish the TOS Enterprise? He was really planning something great with that kit. When did he pass away?


He never got all the aftermarket stuff to start the TOS Enterprise, and we lost him in October.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss, HERB always helped everyone he could and was an "OUTSTANDING" MODELER. Herb will be missed, His contribution to our hobby helped a lot of other modelers, especially me. again, My sincerest condolences.
BERT
Model maker


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

Sorry to have hijacked the thread, it was not my intention to turn it into a memorial thread for my Uncle.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

kitkarma said:


> Sorry to have hijacked the thread, it was not my intention to turn it into a memorial thread for my Uncle.


 You didn't ! this was all of us speaking our feelings On how Herb influenced & help all of us in our hobby.
Bert


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

bert model maker said:


> You didn't ! this was all of us speaking our feelings On how Herb influenced & help all of us in our hobby.
> Bert


Thanks Bert,....and everyone. I can see why he spoke so highly of this site and group of members. I proud to be associated with each and every one of you.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

kitkarma said:


> Thanks Bert,....and everyone. I can see why he spoke so highly of this site and group of members. I proud to be associated with each and every one of you.


 WELCOME HOME !
Bert


----------

